

Browser URLs Upvoting - Arsenije
http://arsenije.quora.com/Browser-URLs-Upvoting

======
forktheif
You already can, in a roundabout way.

If there's a site I want to be the first result after I've just typed just a
single letter in the address bar, I type as little of the sites name as I can
before it appears in autocomplete. Then I click the site, close the tab, and
start again. After doing this a few times, Firefox usually gets that this is
the site I want to go to after I've typed g or f or whatever, and puts it as
the first result.

~~~
Arsenije
Thanks.

